# bald bin ich..



## chromis (29. Juli 2008)

...ein Frosch


----------



## Trautchen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Hallo Rainer, das ist Dir aber gut gelungen!!! Tolle Fotos! Glückwunsch.


----------



## unicorn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

sieht ja aus wie ne Muräne *kicher*
aber klasse Foto!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Kann man schon die Art bestimmen ? Im Nachbarteich ist auch so ein (wirklich nur eine Kaulquappe) "Monster" Der wächst immer weiter und weigert sich ein Frosch zu werden glaub ich


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

hi rainer
so nah habe ich die auch noch nicht gesehen. 

aber dem bauchumfang nach,
könnte es nachwuchs von christines profilbild-kröte sein.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Servus Uwe



> Kann man schon die Art bestimmen ?



Ochsenfrosch :? noch ein Link


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Ach HerJe, was für ein Untier  

Danke Helmut


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> aber dem bauchumfang nach,
> könnte es nachwuchs von christines profilbild-kröte sein.



Hallo Jürgen,

damit könntest Du gar nicht so falsch liegen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass meine Kröte ein Frosch ist.

_Aber ich weiß, wie Du das gemeint hast!_


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ach HerJe, was für ein Untier
> 
> Danke Helmut




Hi Uwe

Gibt es bei euch Knoblauchkröten  

Siehe hier: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,201405,00.html




.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Zum Glück wohne ich auf der anderen Seite von Hannover


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück wohne ich auf der anderes Seite von Hannover




Hi Uwe

Wie soll ich das verstehen 



.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Hallo Ihrs,

da muss man ganz schön aufpassen, in dem Link von Helmut zum Thema Ochsenfrosch wird eine Kaulquappe gezeigt, die in einem anderen Link als __ Knoblauchkröte enttarnt wird. Man kann also auch nicht alles glauben, was im Internet so gezeigt wird...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe
> Wie soll ich das verstehen



Im Text steht "Neustadt am Rübenberge", ganz andere Richtung  

Oder ich habe dich missverstanden


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihrs,
> 
> da muss man ganz schön aufpassen, in dem Link von Helmut zum Thema Ochsenfrosch wird eine Kaulquappe gezeigt, die in einem anderen Link als __ Knoblauchkröte enttarnt wird. Man kann also auch nicht alles glauben, was im Internet so gezeigt wird...




Hi Christine

Das war mir nicht Aufgefallen. 

Fakt ist, das die bei uns sehr seltene und streng geschützte kleine  Knoblauchkröte, aus riesigen bis 20 cm Kaulquappen endstehen und leider sehr schnell als gefürchteten Ochsenfrosch angesehen werden. 

@ Uwe

Der Link war zufällig gewählt und bezog sich auf das leider falsche Bild.
Meine Frage war: ob es eventuell Knoblauchkröten in eurer Gegend gibt ? 
es muss nicht gleich ein Ochsenfrosch sein. 
Eine __ Quappe von der Knoblauchkröte als __ Algenfresser wäre doch nicht schlecht.  http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/knoblauchkroete.htm



.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Hi Werner,

ja - das ist ein traurige Tatsache, auf die man nicht genug hinweisen kann. So vernichtet dieser ungewollte Zuwanderer - falls die falschen Kaulquappen vernichtet werden - indirekt noch mehr heimische Fauna als er eh schon auffrißt. 

Ein "gutes" Beispiel für alle, die meinen ihre welcheauchimmer Haustierchen in der freien Natur entsorgen zu müssen. Das gilt übrigens auch für kurzsichtige "Tierschützer", die meinen Nerze zu retten, in dem man sie "befreit" und laufen lässt!


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Hi Christine


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Hi,

bevor der Helmut mich noch der Verbreitung von Ochsenfröschen bezichtigt, möchte ich doch klarstellen, dass die angsteinflößende Größe der __ Quappe einzig und allein ihren Grund in meinem Makroobjektiv hat. Der dicke Bauch stammt von meinen leckeren Algen.

Dier Kaulquappe wird tatsächlich mal ein richtiger __ Teichfrosch. Als Beweis lege ich das Passbild des Quappenvaters bei


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Als Beweis lege ich das Passbild des Quappenvaters bei



Ob das reicht ?   Vielleicht wird ja noch ein Vaterschaftstest angeordnet !


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Servus Rainer

:sorry Für die Verbreitung von falschen Tatsachen  

War eigentlich g`spaßig g`meint  

Aber die daraus entstandene Diskussion bringt immer wieder interessante Aspekte


----------



## chromis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*



> War eigentlich g`spaßig g`meint


so hatte ich es auch aufgefasst 
Ich traue Dir schon zu, einen Ochsenfrosch vom __ Teichfrosch zu unterscheiden, auch wenn sie noch im vorfroschlichen Zustand sind.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Servus Rainer



> Ich traue Dir schon zu, einen Ochsenfrosch vom __ Teichfrosch zu unterscheiden


Aber manchmal machen sie es auch einem schwer
   
Rein von der Größe her, nicht vom aussehen


----------



## wp-3d (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Hi Helmut

Hast du den mit Anabolika gefüttert.





.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: bald bin ich..*

Ne, dem ist ein junger Spatz zum Opfer gefallen :crazy


----------

